# Fog light MOD??



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

[[/B]*ok i got this from the ls1gto site.... it reads................*

Driving light cheap mod

Ok, since I was under the car giving her the maiden oil change Saturday afternoon, I was playing with stuff underneath the car. I started playing with the driving lights and popped the bulb out.

It is a 9040 bulb. The 9040 has a metal painted tip so as to defract direct light to eliminate blinding. Similar to a low beam 9006 headlight capsule. So I go to CMNT’s lighting vault (one drawer in one of my roller cabinets solely for bulbs) and I started playing around with what I had in stock. I found a spare set of PIAA 9006 HB3 (low beam bulbs). They were the same exact base, same exact everything, except for one thing, it is a slight bit longer of a bulb than the 9040. So I tried fitting it in the housing. Very, very close, but that added length of the bulb hits the deflector inside the housing itself. So back to the drawing board I go. I found a high beam 9005 HB3 bulb. IT’S ABSOLUTELY IDENTICAL! Except it doesn’t have the added metal painted tip to defract light. I popped it in connected everything, and it works like a charm. Now it has one less deflection in the light housing. It looked to lay out a little more light outright too (seeing as though it was a 60w high beam bulb vs. the 9040’s 40w output).

So for a cheap, free (well almost free anyway) lighting mod, you can try this.

Once *again, it’s a 9005 HB3 bulb

Do you guys think a 100w would totally melt the housing???/*


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GTO6 said:


> [[/B]*
> 
> Do you guys think a 100w would totally melt the housing???/*


That, and the fact it doesn't have the metal tip, I would say there is a good chance- - -but then I don't really know what how many watts the original lamp was- - -


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't think it would be any use as a fog light since the purpose of these is to spread the light in a different pattern to that on the headlights to cope with the way that light scatters in the fog fog. Too strong a lamp and the wrong spread will cause the scattered light to be reflected right back at you which makes visibility in fog worse and not better - think about the effects of driving in heavy fog with the high beams on rather than the dips. 

You will also probably cause a safety issue for other drivers, as there's a strong likelihood of dazzling oncoming traffic as you have effectively turned on an extra set of high beams lamps which don't respond to the dip switch. 

They might make tolerably decent spots, though you would need to rewire them up so they turned off when the lights were on dip.


----------

